# Hebden Bridge ALL NEW September drink up



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2007)

Righty ho

We have a date for this, the 29th September, and as Shirl mentioned it ont'other thread last night, I am putting up a new thread for it


Form an orderly queue here please


sojourner
Ms Shirl









e2a the bleedin date


----------



## baldrick (Aug 9, 2007)

me


----------



## yardbird (Aug 9, 2007)

Orderly queue.
What's that?


----------



## Winkybag (Aug 9, 2007)

What is the date? I'm very keen, although my sister's getting married in september, and she'd be awfully disappointed if I missed her wedding to get drunk in Hebdon Bridge


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> me


so put your name on the list *sigh*


----------



## invisibleplanet (Aug 9, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> Orderly queue.
> What's that?


one of these:

sojourner
Ms Shirl
invisibleplanet


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> Orderly queue.
> What's that?


It means put yer bloody name on the list


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2007)

Winkybag said:
			
		

> What is the date? I'm very keen, although my sister's getting married in september, and she'd be awfully disappointed if I missed her wedding to get drunk in Hebdon Bridge


oops

29th is the date that's been bandied around winkychops


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2007)

invisibleplanet said:
			
		

> one of these:
> 
> sojourner
> Ms Shirl
> invisibleplanet


_Thank you_ IP - someone sensible at last


----------



## Winkybag (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks sojourner 
My sister's getting married the day before, so I should be around  
Do I have to bring a dog? (There was a lot of dog-chat last time, I don't have one, but could probably steal one quite easily, just for the day like)


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2007)

Winkybag said:
			
		

> Thanks sojourner
> My sister's getting married the day before, so I should be around
> Do I have to bring a dog? (There was a lot of dog-chat last time, I don't have one, but could probably steal one quite easily, just for the day like)


You're welcome chuck

Um, I don't think it's so much of a picnic this time around - depends on the weather I suppose.  If crap, it'll be mostly drinking in the pub - I don't think dogs are required accessories for that


----------



## yardbird (Aug 9, 2007)

sojourner
Ms Shirl
invisibleplanet
yardbird
Winkybag 
................  < next please


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 9, 2007)

i'm in


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm up for this, weather permitting (cos i has a looooong drive to come up and see youse lot)

sojourner
Ms Shirl
invisibleplanet
yardbird
Winkybag 
felixthecat


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 9, 2007)

Seeing as tufty didn't add her name to the list   it should really read like this..........

sojourner
Ms Shirl
invisibleplanet
yardbird
Winkybag 
felixthecat
tufty79


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 9, 2007)

actually - sorry - can i get unlisted?
diary synchronisation has revealed stupid clashes


----------



## sojourner (Aug 10, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> actually - sorry - can i get unlisted?
> diary synchronisation has revealed stupid clashes


  

no you bloody can't!!  come and do naked poetry in heb....go onnnnn


----------



## baldrick (Aug 10, 2007)

sojourner
Ms Shirl
baldrick
invisibleplanet
yardbird
Winkybag 
felixthecat


----------



## Bingo (Aug 11, 2007)

Are lurkers allowed?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2007)

Bingo said:
			
		

> Are lurkers allowed?


Yep, add yer name to the list or you ain't coming in


----------



## citygirl (Aug 12, 2007)

err. ahem...do we have a nice child-friendly place in mind?  just in case like


or are kids not invited now it's not a picnic?


should i arrange one of my own if i want to bring any?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2007)

Dunno about the pub mate - Shirl's the best one to ask about that.

I thought with it being a bit later in the year it would end up being pub only rather than picnic - dunno - what does everyone else think?


----------



## citygirl (Aug 12, 2007)

not bothered like...just asking


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm guessing we're in the pub(s) all day and night, same as last time. Citygirl, I'm not sure about the pubs  I don't go in Hebden pubs that often but I can't remember seeing children in them. What did you do last time? did you have a child minder?

You could always leave them in the car park with crips and pop


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2007)

Do many of them have beergardens Shirl?  Will be nice to sit out (and have a fag too!)


----------



## citygirl (Aug 13, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I'm guessing we're in the pub(s) all day and night, same as last time. Citygirl, I'm not sure about the pubs  I don't go in Hebden pubs that often but I can't remember seeing children in them. What did you do last time? did you have a child minder?
> 
> You could always leave them in the car park with crips and pop



I've had to do THAT before...not with this one, but with the older ones years ago...

last time, i had a live-in childminder (her dad)...now, it's not so convenient for him to interrupt his busy lifestyle...

anyways...just asking loike, just in case.


----------



## moose (Aug 13, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> You could always leave them in the car park with crips









 Start 'em early, I say.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Aug 13, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Do many of them have beergardens Shirl?  Will be nice to sit out (and have a fag too!)



The Shoulder in the centre has tables outside and the White Swan has a beer garden, so do a few others. I haven't seen it yet but I'm told that the Fox and Goose even has a beer garden now, it must be cut into the hillside at the back


----------



## Spion (Aug 17, 2007)

sojourner
Ms Shirl
baldrick
invisibleplanet
yardbird
Winkybag 
felixthecat 
Spion (who will believe this is really happening when he gets there)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 26, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> sojourner
> Ms Shirl
> baldrick
> invisibleplanet
> ...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 27, 2007)

You coming then TA?  Would be great to meet you  

Bring it on


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2007)

Aaargh! It looks like Eme's playing the 100 Club that night.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 27, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Aaargh! It looks like Eme's playing the 100 Club that night.


And?


----------



## boha (Aug 27, 2007)

sojourner
Ms Shirl
baldrick
invisibleplanet
yardbird
Winkybag 
felixthecat 
Spion (who will believe this is really happening when he gets there)
boha (possibly with my other half).


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Aug 27, 2007)

boha said:
			
		

> sojourner
> Ms Shirl
> baldrick
> invisibleplanet
> ...





looking good


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 27, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> You coming then TA?  *Would be great to meet you*
> 
> Bring it on



who says?
who has been blabbing?



I mights
Depends on the kiddycare/money/illness/travel fronts really 

I will try though - do you live near MMU soj?


----------



## chio (Aug 27, 2007)

I was in Hebden Bridge earlier today; it's like Didsbury in t'hills, a bizarre mix of lentil-knitting places and designer luxury organic cafe bars. Odd place!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 27, 2007)

Did you feed the ducks?


----------



## citygirl (Aug 28, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> I was in Hebden Bridge earlier today; Odd place!




just about sums it up


----------



## sojourner (Aug 28, 2007)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> who says?
> *who has been blabbing?*
> 
> 
> ...


Err..it was YOU  


Oh go on, make the effort!  

What's MMU??


----------



## chio (Aug 28, 2007)

Isn't it Manchester Metropolitan University?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 28, 2007)

thassit chio

Soj: -effort no problem - other eejits and life getting in the way


----------



## sojourner (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh bugger TA - well, see what you can do then chuck

And no, I live nowhere near MMU


----------



## sojourner (Aug 28, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Isn't it Manchester Metropolitan University?


You not comin chio?


----------



## aqua (Aug 28, 2007)

look TA, if I'm coming, so should you  

just cos its been fucking years


----------



## sojourner (Aug 28, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> look TA, if I'm coming, so should you


If your name's not on the list, you're not coming in


----------



## aqua (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll start a breakaway list then if you're going to be like that


----------



## sojourner (Aug 28, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I'll start a breakaway list then if you're going to be like that


Go on then


----------



## citygirl (Aug 28, 2007)

if Ms Aqua's coming...might make it meself


----------



## chio (Aug 28, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> You not comin chio?



It's a bit of a trek and it's all up-hill. And I've got no money.


----------



## aqua (Aug 28, 2007)

aqua
bees
citygirl


----------



## yardbird (Aug 28, 2007)

If I'm stupid enough to try and work out all the logistics of driving all the way from Sussex I might even be up for collecting someone on the way.

I'm nuts , mind


----------



## Superape (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, it's only down the road so it would be rude not to...


----------



## aqua (Aug 29, 2007)

aqua
bees
citygirl
superape

who else?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 29, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> aqua
> bees
> citygirl
> superape
> ...


  You enjoying yourself there love, with your splinter-group list?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Aug 29, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> who else?



sojourner
Ms Shirl
baldrick
invisibleplanet
yardbird
Winkybag 
felixthecat 
Spion (who will believe this is really happening when he gets there)
boha (possibly with my other half)
aqua
bees
citygirl
superape


----------



## aqua (Aug 29, 2007)

bah you merged the lists

*grump*


----------



## citygirl (Aug 29, 2007)

might even turn into a splinter picnic


----------



## aqua (Aug 29, 2007)

yay to splinter action


----------



## citygirl (Aug 29, 2007)

they can take our list. but they'll never take us


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 29, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> might even turn into a splinter picnic



wouldnae that make oor gums bleed?


----------



## moose (Aug 29, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> yay to splinter action


Jesus, I read that as sphincter


----------



## citygirl (Aug 29, 2007)

'tis ok, i have my brownie first aid badge


----------



## aqua (Aug 29, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Jesus, I read that as sphincter



you need help


----------



## invisibleplanet (Aug 29, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> bah you merged the lists
> 
> *grump*



merge is made of win *smile*


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 29, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> If I'm stupid enough to try and work out all the logistics of driving all the way from Sussex I might even be up for collecting someone on the way.
> 
> I'm nuts , mind



I'm driving up from near Bath - we're both bloody mad!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 30, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I'm driving up from near Bath - we're both bloody mad!


No, you're both bloody lovely and we have to meet for lots of drinkies


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 30, 2007)

i can get there, so long as thats alreet!... ooh, actually, ill only get there if i be knowin where it is of course


----------



## yardbird (Aug 30, 2007)

DaRealSpoon said:
			
		

> i can get there, so long as thats alreet!... ooh, actually, ill only get there if i be knowin where it is of course



Ah ha  -      The big question.

How?
When?
Where?
etc

Carefully go thru the thread(s) and find the clues...
It's a Terry Pratchett  type thingy.










 

( I was gonna ask myself )


----------



## yardbird (Aug 30, 2007)

And write out the list!


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 30, 2007)

sojourner
Ms Shirl
baldrick
invisibleplanet
yardbird
Winkybag 
felixthecat 
Spion (who will believe this is really happening when he gets there)
boha (possibly with my other half)
aqua
bees
citygirl
superape
DaRealSpoon

I still have no idea where it is, iv googled hebden bridge so ill just drive there, stand in the middle and shout a bit


----------



## yardbird (Aug 30, 2007)

DaRealSpoon said:
			
		

> I still have no idea where it is, iv googled hebden bridge so ill just drive there, stand in the middle and shout a bit




Right. Fine. I'll follow your lead.  





Excuse me those who are on the list and have played this game before but if I now use my Mornington Crescent lifeline call - am I totally screwed?

I'll pm soj tomorrow and ask for advise.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 30, 2007)

DaRealSpoon said:
			
		

> I still have no idea where it is, iv googled hebden bridge so ill just drive there, stand in the middle and shout a bit



 but that is what the locals do, every day, shout shout shout, not exactly in the middle, but on a ley line I'm sure of it





			
				citygirl said:
			
		

> 'tis ok, i have my brownie first aid badge



I have a greeny-bluey one


----------



## aqua (Aug 30, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> Right. Fine. I'll follow your lead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love mornington crescent 

I shall be the loud northern bird, getting fucking shitfaced really fast 

I may aswell give up any pretence


----------



## citygirl (Aug 30, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I shall be the loud northern bird, getting fucking shitfaced really fast



Ha Ha...Do you realise how many of them there'll be?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 31, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> Ha Ha...Do you realise how many of them there'll be?


   Beat me to it hehe

As for the logistics - well, last time, we just turned up, parked up, went pub, got shitfaced    those who were staying at Shirls went there after the pub, those who weren't, didn't.  Easy peasy, lemon squeezy


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 5, 2007)

sojourner
Ms Shirl
baldrick
invisibleplanet
yardbird
Winkybag 
*felixthecat - no longer able to come   *
Spion (who will believe this is really happening when he gets there)
boha (possibly with my other half)
aqua
bees
citygirl
superape
DaRealSpoon


----------



## aqua (Sep 6, 2007)

oh no why?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 6, 2007)

Boooo!!!  Why not chick?


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 6, 2007)

Cos i've been asked to go a course. Its one I really want to do and the army are picking up the tab. It just so happens that the fucker is 29th & 3oth September.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 6, 2007)

But...I wanted a cuddle


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 6, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> But...I wanted a cuddle



Harumph..... you just wanted to snuggle up to my boobies, be honest now!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 6, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Harumph..... you just wanted to snuggle up to my boobies, be honest now!


 



that's why you give good cuddle


----------



## yardbird (Sep 6, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> that's why you give good cuddle




Stop it!  

I've been attempting to re-organize my whole life so's I can drive a silly distance   and spend a few hours in deep intellectual conversation with some like and diverse minded people who I am only aware of 'cos of here.
Nobody mentioned tactility!


----------



## aqua (Sep 6, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> But...I wanted a cuddle


I've been told I give good aqua hugs if thats any consolation

don't have FTC's tits though


----------



## aqua (Sep 6, 2007)

jesus typing that gave me a flashback to glasto


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> Stop it!
> 
> I've been attempting to re-organize my whole life so's I can drive a silly distance   and spend a few hours in deep intellectual conversation with some like and diverse minded people who I am only aware of 'cos of here.
> Nobody mentioned tactility!


Oh, we only do the intellectual stuff for 5 mins - then it's Carry On Hebden


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I've been told I give good aqua hugs if thats any consolation
> 
> don't have FTC's tits though


I shall try those out then Ms Aqua  

The HUGS! The HUGS! Not the tits!  Before anyone starts


----------



## aqua (Sep 7, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Oh, we only do the i*ntellectual stuff for 5 mi*ns - then it's Carry On Hebden


do we have to?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> do we have to?


While we're waiting to be served at the bar - I think it's only right and proper we at least make a pretence


----------



## aqua (Sep 7, 2007)

*sulks*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> *sulks*


Oh _alright_ - no clever clogs stuff at all then


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Sep 8, 2007)

Bloody hell, I go on holiday for a week and it gets all lively on here  

Looks like we're on for a good time then


----------



## Edie (Sep 11, 2007)

Tempted. But honestly, I can't bloody remember if I've pissed any of you off in the past


----------



## aqua (Sep 11, 2007)

not me and I'd love to meet you


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 12, 2007)

*beginning to get excited about meeting everyone*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2007)

claire said:
			
		

> Tempted. But honestly, I can't bloody remember if I've pissed any of you off in the past


Doesn't matter claire - once everyone gets together IRL it all gets forgotten.  Bloody hell, Pete the Greek was at the last one, and no one punched him  

For the record, you've never pissed me off, and you haven't aqua, and we can be your personal bouncers if you like


----------



## aqua (Sep 13, 2007)

for gin, I only work for gin


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm free


----------



## aqua (Sep 13, 2007)

and easy, we all know that


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> and easy, we all know that


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 13, 2007)

Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to go. Something's come up.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2007)

invisibleplanet said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to go. Something's come up.


Noooooo!!!!!!

Why not?!!


----------



## AnMarie (Sep 13, 2007)

*looks at OH*

Quite fancy going to this!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2007)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> *looks at OH*
> 
> Quite fancy going to this!


Yay!  Aww, can you?  It'd be sooo good to see you two again!!


----------



## AnMarie (Sep 13, 2007)

You can point and laugh at the bags under our eyes!! 

Aye it would be great to come along but cant confirm as yet


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2007)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> You can point and laugh at the bags under our eyes!!
> 
> Aye it would be great to come along but cant confirm as yet


We can compare eye bags  

Well, really hope you can make it lass


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 15, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Noooooo!!!!!!
> 
> Why not?!!



I'm not sure I'll have the train fare/time - it's a really busy weekend for me. 
I'm just about to start Uni, so my travelling expenses are going to sky-rocket. Plus it's my birthday the day before, and I have a dinner party with my old friend/ethics Professor and his wife the day after, (with 4 ex PhD students/MSc students), and will be expected to be bright and shiny for that.

I do want to meet all you ladies - I really do, I just don't think the timing's all that great considering everything else that's going on right now


----------



## sojourner (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh dear

Did you forget it was your birthday the day before, or sommat? 

Nother time then chick    Is chappie still coming along?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 15, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Oh dear
> 
> Did you forget it was your birthday the day before, or sommat?


I'd like to 



> Nother time then chick


Jup. Unless I come into some money, it's not going to possible. Student Finance probably won't have come through by then, so I'll be living on lentils (again). Some miracle may yet happen. I live in hope. 


> Is chappie still coming along?


Which chappie? If you mean Spion, you'll have to ask him that question rather than me, sojourner!


----------



## Tort (Sep 18, 2007)

Well despite the fact that there are some right dodgy sorts on the guest list I guess you can stick me down as a possible for now


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2007)

Tort said:
			
		

> Well despite the fact that there are some right dodgy sorts on the guest list I guess you can stick me down as a possible for now


Yayyy!!!!

Only just seen this!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2007)

invisibleplanet said:
			
		

> Which chappie? If you mean Spion, you'll have to ask him that question rather than me, sojourner!


So, Spion - ARE you still coming?


----------



## yardbird (Sep 18, 2007)

I wondered to myself why would I wish to travel 264 miles (driving) to a place I've never been to, to meet people that I don't know and then travel another 264 miles back?
Well it's because I thought it will be interesting and can go in the journal, I can take a few pics ,someone can tell me how to do flick thingy with them.

And 'cos I thought it will be a laugh


----------



## aqua (Sep 18, 2007)

take a photo of my and i'll stick your camera in a pint


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> And 'cos I thought it will be a laugh


  It will be  

I'll hold aqua down, you take her pic! That'll be fun...until she breaks loose, and then we have to run, run like the WIND


----------



## aqua (Sep 19, 2007)

if there are to be photos, I'm not coming


----------



## Tort (Sep 19, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> if there are to be photos, I'm not coming



Fair enough!  But I'll pop in at your place & take a few snaps en-route!


----------



## yardbird (Sep 19, 2007)

I only intend to take pics of a town that I aint been to, service stations on the way, Yorkshire countryside and not to compromise anyone 

And it's physically impossible for me to run like the wind anyway


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> if there are to be photos, I'm not coming


grumpy knickers


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> And it's physically impossible for me to run like the wind anyway


You'll just have to stay and take it like a man then yardy


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 19, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> grumpy knickers



oh

she's wearing _knickers_ now!?


----------



## aqua (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Tort (Sep 20, 2007)

Could whoever is responsible for keeping the register please upgrade me from "possible" to "firm"


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2007)

From pencil to biro - sorted




Now then - where and what time we meeting?  What was the name of that pub last time?


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm soooooo pissed off about missing this. I shall be in Bournemouth looking at dodgy feet while you all are getting pissed.

ITS NOT FAIR!!!!!! *cries*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2007)

We'll text you some drunken rubbish if you like felix, just so you can share a bit of the love


----------



## aqua (Sep 20, 2007)

and where am I going and where am I sleeping please? (+ bees and darealspoon), and what do I need to bring with me etc

*gets ready to make notes*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I might head first to Shirls and dump bedding etc...

Shirl?? Shirlllll???  Is that okayyy?  What time?

I will be bringing a double airbed if anyone wants to share it.  I might fart a bit though.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 20, 2007)

That might just be a welcome break from mangled feet, Soj.

Altho I will get right jealous and might get all grumpy with somebody's feet and cause them REAL PAIN (which of course I will enjoy  )


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> That might just be a welcome break from mangled feet, Soj.
> 
> Altho I will get right jealous and might get all grumpy with somebody's feet and cause them REAL PAIN (which of course I will enjoy  )


Hehe

What time will you be doing this _work_? *shudder*


----------



## yardbird (Sep 20, 2007)

Pen at the ready.
And advice on a hotel that is ok with a staggering but polite punter coming in late.....
Or a floor on which to unroll a high density mat and sleeping bag


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 20, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Hehe
> 
> What time will you be doing this _work_? *shudder*




Its a COURSE, not work - I'm not being bloody paid for it . And its on the exciting subject of biomechanics and gait analysis - ie buggered feet.

It supposed to be 10-6 Saturday AND Sunday, so I get no weekend at all.


----------



## Tort (Sep 20, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> From pencil to biro - sorted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Fox & Goose (I think).  It's also been suggested offline that a little trip to the Trades Club for a spot of light comedy entertainment might be in order at some stage.

Details


----------



## aqua (Sep 20, 2007)

comedy depends on how much it costs mate


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2007)

£8.50 it costs, 6 for concessions

Tbh, I'd rather just spend me time chatting drunken bollocks to all the people I haven't met yet, and people I haven't seen for ages, and it's a bit rude to do that while someone's in the middle of their act  

Fox and Goose, that's the one

Well, in the _continued _absence of Shirl, what time does everyone fancy it kicking off?  I'm happy with a late afternoon/teatime start - what about tothers?


----------



## aqua (Sep 20, 2007)

shall we say 4?

and at £8.50 and the current state of my money I'll probably stay in the pub and drink it  

happy to be there on my own though if everyone else wants comedy


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Sep 20, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> £8.50 it costs, 6 for concessions
> 
> Tbh, I'd rather just spend me time chatting drunken bollocks to all the people I haven't met yet, and people I haven't seen for ages, and it's a bit rude to do that while someone's in the middle of their act
> 
> ...



Stop complaining about my absence, some of us have work to do. Today I've been in the pub with Dub, celebrating his birthday 

Aqua, you can have my round bed. Soj, I'll have to leave a key for you somewhere if you want to drop stuff off as I have a family do in the afternoon and won't be there til 6ish.

Sorry this is short but I'm in London/Norfolk all week and only have 3g connection and it's crap


----------



## aqua (Sep 20, 2007)

crikey  a bed is a bit excessive 

*spreads out*


----------



## moose (Sep 20, 2007)

The round bed is particularly confusing


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 20, 2007)

ahhh buggrit.

is this on a saturday (can't get the calender on the puter to show, my diary's downstairs and i can't do mental arithmetic right now )? might be hurtling back northwards after all that weekend...


----------



## aqua (Sep 20, 2007)

yay


----------



## Superape (Sep 21, 2007)

Unfortunate timing!

Axis do the dub tent at Wickerman & they are rather tremendous.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Stop complaining about my absence, some of us have work to do. Today I've been in the pub with Dub, celebrating his birthday
> 
> Soj, I'll have to leave a key for you somewhere if you want to drop stuff off as I have a family do in the afternoon and won't be there til 6ish.


Hehe

Righty ho, so if I get to yours at about 3/3.30, anyone else stopping (with Shirls permish obv!) you'll be wanting to drop 'stuff' off too probably?  Shall we meet at Shirls, and then mosey down t'pub?  

Get to the Fox n Goose for 4ish, and let the slaughter commence?  How's that for a plan?

tufty - bring it on lass


----------



## aqua (Sep 21, 2007)

we're aiming to be at Shirls for 4  will you be there?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> we're aiming to be at Shirls for 4  will you be there?


Yep, I'll be there


----------



## aqua (Sep 21, 2007)

excellent  see you next week 

i might actually say more words to you than I did the whole of glasto


----------



## Tort (Sep 21, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> excellent  see you next week
> 
> i might actually say more words to you than I did the whole of glasto



Same goes for you Missy!  Definitely have NOT seen enough of you guys this summer.


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Sep 21, 2007)

Superape said:
			
		

> Unfortunate timing!
> 
> Axis do the dub tent at Wickerman & they are rather tremendous.



That's the night before, you've no excuse for not doing both.


----------



## aqua (Sep 21, 2007)

maybe its his age  can't handle 2 nights 

*runs*


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 22, 2007)

right. well.

i'm heading to leeds fri night, and back to london sunday afternoon.

which definitely leaves hebden bridgery space 

(and it'll be me second payday )

see youse all for a length of time unspecified next week


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> right. well.
> 
> i'm heading to leeds fri night, and back to london sunday afternoon.
> 
> ...


Woohoo!


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 24, 2007)

so.. the list is...

sojourner
Ms Shirl
baldrick
yardbird
Winkybag
felixthecat - no longer able to come
Spion (who will believe this is really happening when he gets there)
boha (possibly with my other half)
aqua
bees
citygirl
superape
DaRealSpoon
tort
claire?
anmarie?
and my good self.

is that about right?


----------



## Spion (Sep 24, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> so.. the list is...
> 
> sojourner
> Ms Shirl
> ...



I might do. But then again, I dunno. Soz, for being non-committal. 'Stuff' has intruded into my life


----------



## sojourner (Sep 24, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I might do. But then again, I dunno. Soz, for being non-committal. 'Stuff' has intruded into my life


 

*bans Spion from all future Hebden events cos he's worse than Shirl*


----------



## Spion (Sep 24, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> *bans Spion from all future Hebden events cos he's worse than Shirl*


I'm sorry, who didn't want to come last time cos there was a bit of rain?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 24, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, who didn't want to come last time cos there was a bit of rain?


AND I was skint!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Sep 24, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, who didn't want to come last time cos there was a bit of rain?



......and who started the last thread in the first place to cheer you up when you didn't have 'stuff' in your life


----------



## Spion (Sep 24, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> ......and who started the last thread in the first place to cheer you up when you didn't have 'stuff' in your life


I didn't realise I had clandestine benefactors. Jeez, this is getting weird


----------



## aqua (Sep 24, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I didn't realise I had clandestine benefactors. Jeez, this is getting weird


 i wanted to meet you!


----------



## yardbird (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm sure that the long distance drive I'm gonna make will make the photos worth while even if nobody turns up  
Is it a pretty area?

I may bring prezzies. Could miss out!


----------



## aqua (Sep 24, 2007)

I may bring cake


----------



## yardbird (Sep 24, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I didn't realise I had clandestine benefactors. Jeez, this is getting weird


I may bring a collectible blues album or two.


----------



## Spion (Sep 24, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> I may bring a collectible blues album or two.






			
				aqua said:
			
		

> I may bring cake.



Oh, you guys   

I want to go, it's just I genuinely do have some (not nice) stuff happening that might get in the way


----------



## moomoo (Sep 24, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Oh, you guys
> 
> I want to go, it's just I genuinely do have some (not nice) stuff happening that might get in the way




So go and have fun and a bit of time out from the 'not nice stuff'.   

It'll do you good and aqua may be taking cake.


----------



## Spion (Sep 24, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> So go and have fun and a bit of time out from the 'not nice stuff'.
> 
> It'll do you good and aqua may be taking cake.


Sound advice, Moomoo

Are you coming? I expect Aqua will give you a lift from Brum


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Sep 24, 2007)

Cake and prezzies   Can't wait  











what kind of cake?


----------



## moomoo (Sep 24, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> Sound advice, Moomoo
> 
> Are you coming? I expect Aqua will give you a lift from Brum




No I won't be coming.  It's a bit far from home for me.


----------



## aqua (Sep 24, 2007)

you could come with us


----------



## aqua (Sep 24, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> what kind of cake?


your choice my lovely 

carrot, baileys, vanilla, chocolate, lemon/orange, chocolate orange?


----------



## moomoo (Sep 24, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> your choice my lovely
> 
> carrot, baileys, vanilla, chocolate, lemon/orange, chocolate orange?




Wait for me, I'm coming!  



Just kidding.  Someone's got to stay home and cook the tea.


----------



## aqua (Sep 24, 2007)

thats what your extended family is for 

COME ON


----------



## moomoo (Sep 24, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> thats what your extended family is for
> 
> COME ON




No.  

Anyway, I don't want to go anywhere that Sojourner frequents.  Imagine the state of the toilets.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to go anywhere that Sojourner frequents.  Imagine the state of the toilets.


Oi lady!!!  I heard that!


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2007)

not denying it though I notice


----------



## moomoo (Sep 25, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> not denying it though I notice




*Snigger*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> *Snigger*


Shut it you

The toilets I frequent are ALWAYS clean, I'll have you know!


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2007)

before you go in them?


----------



## moomoo (Sep 25, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> before you go in them?




Of course, Sojourner, I would never, ever have said that!   



*Runs away, laughing very loudly*


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 25, 2007)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Aqua cake too?

*cries*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> before you go in them?


And after!  

The only sign I will have been in there is maybe a pair of knickers on the floor


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Aqua cake too?
> 
> *cries*


We'll save you some chuck don't worry













pssst aqua - baileys cake sounds good!   Does it have choccy in it too?


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2007)

nope it doesn't


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> nope it doesn't


May I recommend a slathering of choccy, or would that be just too cheeky?  

What choccy cakes do you do?  The only cake I've had that I like which doesn't have choccy in it is walnut layer cake


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2007)

yes that would be cheeky  I can make proper chocolates but I don't have the time to temper it this week to do anything properly

besides, its SHIRLS cake, not yours


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> yes that would be cheeky  I can make proper chocolates but I don't have the time to temper it this week to do anything properly
> 
> besides, its SHIRLS cake, not yours


Ah, thought so.  Still, if ya don't ask, ya don't get    Always worth a cheeky ask  

Yeh, but Shirl won't eat it all and it's a crying shame to let cake (YOUR cake, which I've never tasted but which I am certain will be fantabulous *smarm*) go to waste!


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2007)

bees and I will be there, there is no danger of any cake going to waste


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> bees and I will be there, there is no danger of any cake going to waste


But...I can have some, though, can't I?  *beseeching look*


----------



## aqua (Sep 25, 2007)

not now you've said you only like chocolate cake


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> not now you've said you only like chocolate cake


  *sobs*


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Sep 25, 2007)

If I get a choice, carrot cake is my favourite  

Soj, I'll buy some Montezuma's chilli chocolate if it'll keep you happy.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> If I get a choice, carrot cake is my favourite
> 
> Soj, I'll buy some Montezuma's chilli chocolate if it'll keep you happy.


MMmmm now that sounds like good choccy!

Did you get that deodorant for me?


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Sep 25, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> MMmmm now that sounds like good choccy!
> 
> Did you get that deodorant for me?



Yes chuck, it's here waiting for your pits


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Sep 25, 2007)

IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR ALL MEET-UP FOLKS

I have stopped smoking and must not be encouraged to fall by the wayside!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR ALL MEET-UP FOLKS
> 
> I have stopped smoking and must not be encouraged to fall by the wayside!


HAH!

like shite...


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Sep 25, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> HAH!
> 
> like shite...



I have too  

This is day 3 and I've been eating plums instead


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 26, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I may bring cake



Birthday cake?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 26, 2007)

if i can get my act together, i'm staying in manc fri night, and hopefully making some cakey goodness too to bring along, inspired by aqua, Queen Of Cake 

peoples - don't let me get tooooo drunken, cos i may have to go stay with my parents for saturday night crashspace


----------



## aqua (Sep 26, 2007)

we may not be staying over yet, to be decided


----------



## aqua (Sep 26, 2007)

invisibleplanet said:
			
		

> Birthday cake?


does someone need a birthday cake?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 26, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> does someone need a birthday cake?


yes, me


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 27, 2007)

Still don't know if I can afford to go to Hebden this time though


----------



## aqua (Sep 27, 2007)

then I can't make a birthday cake can I 

come along, even if its only for a couple of hours


----------



## sojourner (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm now heading down tomorrow night, so anyone needs to get in touch with me after 5 tomorrow, PM for phone number


Am soooo looking forward to this - it's been a fucking hell of a week in work


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 27, 2007)

invisibleplanet said:
			
		

> Still don't know if I can afford to go to Hebden this time though


IP - i'll shout you the train fare if you need it


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Sep 27, 2007)

Er, i wont finish work till 3.30, wont get till bout an hour after that (provided i dont get lost, which is sooo likely!!) So, Aqua, can i have my very own cake for when i get there???

Pwetty Please... er,..its my birthday...honest.


----------



## aqua (Sep 27, 2007)

no you can't  but it won't be gone that quick!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Sep 27, 2007)

Is there a plan yet? 

I'll be getting back to Hebden between 5 and 6 and I'm guessing anyone who turns up is likely to be in the Fox and Goose, or maybe eating somewhere? 

well, what's the plan?


----------



## pennimania (Sep 27, 2007)

Well obviously I can't make this.

But have a top night everyone!!!!!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Sep 27, 2007)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Well obviously I can't make this.
> 
> But have a top night everyone!!!!!



Why can't you make it?   I'm sure your nearby relatives would love a vist from you


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2007)

Last call for Hebden, last call for Hebden

Plan?  Pfft.  Fox and Goose, get shitfaced.  There's yer plan  

Erm, to be serious, think yardys meeting me at Shirls, and then we're meeting whoever turns up at the Fox and Goose.  So - not that different to what I already said!

Reet - am away to skip furniture 

Oh joy


----------



## aqua (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, I'm sorry but we can't make this  Bees' grandad is really unwell and we have to shoot up to Blackpool to see them  Sorry but family come first

Our mate DaRealSpoon I think is still planning on coming so play nicely  x


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2007)

Awwww   

Hope grandpappybees gets well soon


----------



## aqua (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah so do we 

sorry to miss you all again thoguh, we've both been really looking forward to it 

and look after darealspoon *looks at soj*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> and look after darealspoon *looks at soj*




me?? What??  I don't even know if it's a boy or girl yet!  Or what they look like.  Or anything, really.


----------



## aqua (Sep 28, 2007)

it's a he and he's lovely


----------



## yardbird (Sep 28, 2007)

Yo
Making my way in a northerly direction tomorrow morning, aiming for Shirls in the afternoon.
Have phone. Will travel.
Loud music in car. 
Looking forward to meeting peeps  

Didn't get a visa - think this is a problem?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2007)

What's your eta mate?

I was planning on a mooch round heb til it's time to meet up, cos Shirl's buggering off somewhere inth'affy, but if you tell me what your eta is I can plan to be back at the flat by then.

No visa required for Yorkshire - just a thick skin and a sense of humour


----------



## yardbird (Sep 28, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> What's your eta mate?
> 
> I was planning on a mooch round heb til it's time to meet up, cos Shirl's buggering off somewhere inth'affy, but if you tell me what your eta is I can plan to be back at the flat by then.
> 
> No visa required for Yorkshire - just a thick skin and a sense of humour



eta would be about 1.00 and I was well happy just to look around and point me camera at things. 
Wouldn't want to curtail your mooch. 

Thing is it's 264 miles and I'm just gonna cruise. 
Chill and have your phone where you can hear it .
Don't waste a mooch, thats what I say.
If it's early, I could buy u lunch


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 28, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> IP - i'll shout you the train fare if you need it


's'gonna have to be another time, tufty.
Y'all have a great time, d'hear!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2007)

yardbird said:
			
		

> eta would be about 1.00 and I was well happy just to look around and point me camera at things.
> Wouldn't want to curtail your mooch.
> 
> Thing is it's 264 miles and I'm just gonna cruise.
> ...


Oh well, if it's about 1, we can go for a mooch together then!

Lunch sounds good to me


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2007)

invisibleplanet said:
			
		

> 's'gonna have to be another time, tufty.
> Y'all have a great time, d'hear!


We'll be thinking of you chuck   Take it easy Daria


----------



## Superape (Sep 29, 2007)

Right - no idea what I'm up to, but I shall mosey on over to HB sometime late afternoon (11 minutes by train - how cool!) & catch the train back later in the evening. It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow so I can't be staying out too late or overnight! Wifey will not be present as she is on mother-sitting duty, so I am free, FREE MWAHAHAHAHA!!

If there are any changes of plan or someone wants to let me know of excitement and adventure Soj has my mob number


----------



## boha (Sep 29, 2007)

hope you all have a good 'un, going to have to miss this, i have the effing lurgee 

be good (looks as soj)


----------



## longdog (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope you've all had a great time and that you are upholding the bad name of u75 by carrying on until dawn and then some.

I wish I could've made it but skintness forbids.


----------



## yardbird (Sep 30, 2007)

We are trying to make a coherent post. and we're trying to pretend that we;'re really together and organised and that stuff...
soj has just told us about the time she ate out of a dog bowl.
ms shirl has just had her cats drinking soj's tea.
yardbird has been a thoroughly Top Gent all night
darealspoon has been ace.
many, many others have also been ace.#


we commandeered a man with a large car to get here. i didn't realise he wasn't a taxi until many laters.


he played us johnny cash and didn't accept any kind of payment for the journey.

it has been a fabulous night, and enjoyed by all.

tufty posting as yardbird


----------



## Superape (Sep 30, 2007)

Head...fluffy....mouth...unpleasant...ngggg


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, that was fun  

Thanks to the ever lovely Shirl, the hostess with the mostest.  Friday night was fantastic once we'd made it to Marshalls!! Top fuckin DJ.  And Tort was admiring my wifebeater vest heh 

Happy anniversary Superape - hope your hangover is receding now.  I feel surprisingly chipper, considering how much I drank over the weekend, and only getting 5 mins sleep last night thanks to lil tufty.  No, don't be rude - she has the largest variety of snores I've ever had the pleasure to be kept awake by...50 at the last count about 6am this morning *stares at tufty*

Yardy, it was a pleasure to meet you old bean - but I think you should be on the stage telling them stories     Ronnie Corbett'd be out of a job!

Darealspoon - aww, what a cutie.  A lovely young chap, with hair to die for!  He drank the bar dry of Jack Daniels, and between myself and Yardbird, we emptied them of Erdinger n all  

Top night folks - let's do it again soon

Mwah to y'all


----------



## aqua (Sep 30, 2007)

*jealous*


----------



## Kidda (Sep 30, 2007)

does anyone know where tuftys hiding at the moment, is she still snoring in a corner?

Ive gotta pop out in a bit and ive got visions of her coming to collect her stuff and being stuck on the doorstep for hours.

cant get through to her on her phone.

glad you all had a good night


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> does anyone know where tuftys hiding at the moment, is she still snoring in a corner?
> 
> Ive gotta pop out in a bit and ive got visions of her coming to collect her stuff and being stuck on the doorstep for hours.
> 
> ...


I dropped her off at the train station at about 11 this morning!!  She mentioned something about going to London...but even if she was coming to yours first, she should well be there by now


----------



## Kidda (Sep 30, 2007)

all her stuff is at mine because she stayed here on friday.

shes went from mine to manchester to see a mate then to Hebden, she phoned yesterday to say that she would be staying the night and would come collect her stuff today.

her phone is saying ''its not been possible to collect your call''


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> all her stuff is at mine because she stayed here on friday.
> 
> shes went from mine to manchester to see a mate then to Hebden, she phoned yesterday to say that she would be staying the night and would come collect her stuff today.
> 
> her phone is saying ''its not been possible to collect your call''


Her phone's died that's why.  It ran out of juice sometime this morning and she didn't have a charger.  Soz, only just remembered

I'm sure she mentioned going to London - she was trying to change her megabus ticket this mornin online


----------



## Kidda (Sep 30, 2007)

oh right cheers mate

*looks at stuff* erm. tufty clothes sale it is then


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> *looks at stuff* erm. tufty clothes sale it is then


Hehe


----------



## yardbird (Sep 30, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Well, that was fun
> Yardy, it was a pleasure to meet you old bean - but I think you should be on the stage telling them stories     Ronnie Corbett'd be out of a job!*
> 
> and between myself and Yardbird, we emptied them of Erdinger n all*



**There is absolutely no connection between these two remarks


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, that was a stonking weekend.  

Once I'd found somewhere lively enough to keep soj happy on Friday night we were sorted. 
Saturday started a bit late for me as I had a family bash to attend and by the time I got to the Fox and Goose, drinking was well under way.
Tort was looking a bit 'tired' and strangefish was still recovering from the night before  

It was a pleasure to meet Yardbird and tufty for the first time and to meet others I'd met before like darealspoon and superape.
A couple of nice blokes from the TOS boards, I suppose you'd call them a couple of tossers  
Hope I've not left anyone without a mention.

I wish I hadn't felt the need to eat a packet of Pork Scratchings with every pint   but I'm just about recovered now.  

Lets do it again soon.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 1, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> A couple of nice blokes from the TOS boards, I suppose you'd call them a couple of tossers



Oh yeh, forgot about them - top coupla blerks.

Ooo and remember Morrissey in the Fox and Goose?!  




			
				MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> I wish I hadn't felt the need to eat *every single packet of sojourner's* Pork Scratchings with every pint


 Fixed it for ya   


So - has tufty turned up yet then?  Anyone heard from her?


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm aliiiive...
i have pm'd the lovely kidda, and fingers crossed she reads it.. 

i had a fab time.  i went back to leeds, spent most of my emergency fiver on repeatedly ringing (and getting the answerphone of) the nice man who is looking after most of my stuff (he'd fallen asleep), and by the time i got all the rest of me stuffs together, i had to get on the megabus that i couldn't change to manc 
got back 'home' at about eleven last night.
if anyone has kidda's current number, could they pls send me it?
oh, and soj - pm coming your way shortly. no snores included, i promise


----------



## Tort (Oct 1, 2007)

Well if there was ever a weekend I really didn’t want to end it was this one.  Lovely to see old friends & to meet with new ones.  I deliberately stuck to the mild on Saturday in order not to top up too quickly on Friday’s excesses.  It didn’t work!   Loved Soj’s disco vest & Shirl all glammed up.   And to the wonderful Strange-fish a massive public thanks for being such a perfect hostess & for sharing such a wonderful few days.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't look at a packet of pork scratching without thinking of Soj.

So sorry to have missed this - will have to make the next one...........


----------



## Superape (Oct 1, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I can't look at a packet of pork scratching without thinking of Soj.



& there's me thinking she was wearing well...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 1, 2007)

Superape said:
			
		

> & there's me thinking she was wearing well...


Why I oughtta  

I hope your hangover lasted 2 days for that, you lanky streak of piss


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 1, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> We'll be thinking of you chuck   Take it easy Daria



*haha*

Glad you all had such a good time


----------



## moose (Oct 1, 2007)

(((hebden)))


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Oct 1, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> (((hebden)))



Make sure you come to the next meet, we were very civilised.


----------



## moose (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought Soj was there


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> I thought Soj was there


AHEM!


----------



## aqua (Oct 2, 2007)

I do love the fact that you seem to take all the flak 

it wasn't so long ago it was me  

*breathes a sigh of relief*


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Oct 2, 2007)

the fox and goose, wow, that was definately a boozer that im gonna go to again, dont care how far away it is. 

Thank you one and all for a splendidly pleasent eveneing what what. You were all lovely and i look forward to seein ya again 

Special thanks to MsShirl for providing a roof and loads o' croissants!! 

Who was the nice lady i was talkin to about the BTCV, believe she worked for them. Is she on boards like?? After looking at their website i gots a few questions that she might be able help with.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DIAL-UP KICKS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Oct 2, 2007)

DaRealSpoon said:
			
		

> the fox and goose, wow, that was definately a boozer that im gonna go to again, dont care how far away it is.
> 
> Thank you one and all for a splendidly pleasent eveneing what what. You were all lovely and i look forward to seein ya again
> 
> ...



Hey, glad you liked Hebden, come back any time  

I'll pass your number on, good luck with the job thing.


----------



## strange-fish (Oct 2, 2007)

MsShirlLaverne said:
			
		

> Make sure you come to the next meet, we were very civilised.



I confirm that we were totally civilised (by Hebden standards)  - especially Soj   - good to meet you all


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Oct 2, 2007)

strange-fish said:
			
		

> I confirm that we were totally civilised (by Hebden standards)  - especially Soj   - good to meet you all



What do you mean, especially soj?   who do you think keeps her under control


----------



## yardbird (Oct 2, 2007)

I live in a land where everything is red brick and what they think is 'hilly'. 
I drive north on enclosed carriageways, then past industrial things and gasometers . Had forgotten why I liked it oop there.
Hebden - really nice place. With HILLS!

MsShirl                                                    Well cool


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2007)

DaRealSpoon said:
			
		

> the fox and goose, wow, that was definately a boozer that im gonna go to again, dont care how far away it is.
> 
> Thank you one and all for a splendidly pleasent eveneing what what. You were all lovely and i look forward to seein ya again
> 
> ...



 Glad you enjoyed yersen chuck.  Hebden is always worth the drive - such a fantastic place.  I really really want to live there!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2007)

strange-fish said:
			
		

> I confirm that we were totally civilised (by Hebden standards)  - especially Soj   - good to meet you all


Good to meet you too lass  

Take no notice of Shirl - I just let her _think_ she has me under control mwahaha


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 4, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Glad you enjoyed yersen chuck.  Hebden is always worth the drive - such a fantastic place.  I really really want to live there!


housesitters.com or similar 

(i'm wanting to live there too! fancy a short-term housemate?   )


----------



## sojourner (Oct 4, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> housesitters.com or similar
> 
> (i'm wanting to live there too! fancy a short-term housemate?   )


Slight problem of job and child being in St Helens at the mo mate

Erm...do you come with earplugs?


----------



## Spion (Oct 4, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Erm...do you come with earplugs?


If she does, she's one lucky girl


----------



## sojourner (Oct 4, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> If she does, she's one lucky girl


Okay, I can think of two ways you could misinterpret what I said, and they're both rude! I'm shocked spion, shocked and disturbed


----------

